# Kenne bell???



## GoatRunner (Jul 11, 2009)

is there anybody here who runs a Kenne Bell S/C? or anybody know how well they do on an LS2 compared to lingenfelter?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

This is kind of off topic and it doesn't asnwer your question. If that's a problem I apologize for that. I grew up in Pomona, California in the 60s and lived across the street from Lennie Kennedy, the "Kenne" of Kenne Bell. That location was also just 5 minutes from the Pomona dragstrip at the fairgounds. We used to watch Lennie race his Buicks all the time, rest his soul. Jim (Bell) was constantly over at Lennie's house helping Lenne with his cars. My brother and I, both teenagers at the time, were constantly over there bugging them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GoatRunner said:


> is there anybody here who runs a Kenne Bell S/C? or anybody know how well they do on an LS2 compared to lingenfelter?


Are you talking about for a GTO? There is no Kenne Bell or Lingenfelter kits for the GTO.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I know a guy on another forum with an LS3 Vette that has a Kenne Bell. Not sure if thats any help.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Supercharger Selector

Here you go...didn't see any for the GTO as GM4Life said...and I thought Kenne Bell only made Superchargers for Fords...thanks...
Bill


----------



## GoatRunner (Jul 11, 2009)

no but the make one for a LS2 vette. and isnt it the same engine? since the engine will be in a toyota truck i wont have to worry about clearance of thehood as i can lay on the engine and close the hood


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would try the Corvette forum, most of us could not help you because those vendors don't make kits for our cars.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Are you talking about for a GTO? There is no Kenne Bell or Lingenfelter kits for the GTO.


There is a build thread for a Kenne Bell charger from a new GT500 on LS1GTO.com

Its very detailed and has allot of pics. Can't remember speifics thouhg.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

^^Thats a custom setup.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> ^^Thats a custom setup.


Yes it was. But... I thought he did it for under $2000 and there wasn't that much modding required.

I remember reading that the intake mani was very easy to convert, and something about the pully had to be pushed out or something.

For the price and seemily easy of install, maybe worth it. I will search for the link to the build thread.


----------

